# Spitfire Orchestral Swarm



## zeng (Oct 28, 2017)

A new orchestral (texture) library from Spitfire. Anyone got this?
What do you think?

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/orchestral-swarm/


----------



## C-Wave (Oct 28, 2017)

Follow this thread:
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/introducing-orchestral-swarm.65666/page-9#post-4143749


----------



## Quasar (Oct 28, 2017)

C-Wave said:


> Follow this thread:
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/introducing-orchestral-swarm.65666/page-9#post-4143749


Yes, but it might be appropriate to have a general Sample Talk thread about this that can diverge from the developer's official Commercial Announcement.

I've been though Spitfire's demos, listened to all of the audio material I can find, and have even been refreshing my limited knowledge about pointillism in art as well as listening to some of the mid-20th century so-called punctualist movement stuff, which tends to emphasize a sparse, "pointed" quality of individual notes in space, and thus has little to do with the "tidal orchestra" concept as afar as I can tell. Rather, Spitfire is pretty much redefining some traditional terminology, which is cool...

...And I really like what I'm hearing, the library initially blew me away & still does. Oliver's piece is terrific. But on further reflection I am still trying to discern how niche this library is as opposed to being more generally and practically usable in contexts other than for the creation of swarming water music.

There are potentially lots of ways to create flow, movement and texture for a melody line. I'm still inclined to buy this, but am also looking at several other libraries either on sale or at intro price. I also badly need an SSD, and it's not even holiday sale time yet.


----------



## JT (Oct 28, 2017)

I'd also like to get some feedback from those had a little time to get familiar with this library. I'm impressed with the sound I hear. But I'm wondering if the pointillistic approach is enough to base an entire library on. My first impression is that this approach could have been a patch or two from LCO. Is there enough variation between sounds to warrant an entire library?


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 28, 2017)

I view Swarm as I do Sonuscore's The Orchestra—as an inventive, quick and easy way to create motion while scoring. Granted, the two libraries accomplish this result in very different ways and in very different styles, but they share that element at the core of their appeal. 

My guess is that both libraries will have a big impact in coming years and then go out in a big way as their styles become dated and overused. But at this point, Swarm will be used as a way for composers to set themselves apart from the pack.

While I haven't purchased this library yet, I've heard enough from the walk throughs to convince me that there is indeed enough variety to base a whole library on. That said, I would probably use it primarily as a spice rather than an entree.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## bigcat1969 (Oct 28, 2017)

A lot of these things feel like gimmicks to me. We have sampled every orchestral instrument a dozen times over so we need something else that will sell and 'composers' want quick, cheap ways to make salable music. As you say I think this fad will go away especially if non-sample based instruments get good enough to sound real to 99.9% of the population and we have 100 meg orchestras with full customization. These things will become mods or dlc.


----------



## n9n9n9 (Oct 28, 2017)

i don’t agree. i think that “these kinds” of sample libraries are pieces of art in themselves. the clarinet whisper patch played at pp just sustaining a chord is just beautiful. art that makes art.


----------



## milamu (Oct 28, 2017)

Yes, it´s sounding lovely, but in the GUI there are no symbols or text, which articulation I have to choose.
Not very professional.


----------



## quantum7 (Oct 28, 2017)

What do you guys think of Swarm for Ethereal New Age type music?


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 28, 2017)

Has anyone tried using it with Spitfire's main Orchestral libraries yet? Does it blend well given it was recorded in a different space?


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi,

I'm having a hard time deciding between *Spitfire* *Orch. Swarm*, and *Heavyocity*'s _*NOVO Pack 01*_.

Both are unique libraries, that offer sounds that imply motion, movement, and are reasonably priced.

Anyone trying to decide between these two libraries ? which one would you recommend, and think is more useful in general, has good playability, and is very flexible ?

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Quasar (Oct 28, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm having a hard time deciding between *Spitfire* *Orch. Swarm*, and *Heavyocity*'s _*NOVO Pack 01*_.
> 
> ...



No help here. I'm tripping on both of these libraries as well. Already have SSS Evo, and Swarm has WW and Brass, which is a big deal. But the Novo IT seems to have much, much more going on in terms of sonic flexibility and custom control, and in a much smaller package...


----------



## heisenberg (Oct 28, 2017)

Flexibility agreed. The Woodwinds do have some pretty special sonorities going on in some of the patches. There is a lot to wrap your head around in both of them. Very different libraries though.

EDIT: Agreeing with Quasar. I believe most would find Intimate Strings more flexible but it really depends on how you work and your aesthetic. The Woodwinds in the Orchestral Swarm are pretty special. Apologize for the lack of clarity. I sent the post from my phone and did not perform a proper edit before I hit send.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> Flexibility agreed. The Woodwinds do have some pretty special sornoties going on in some of the patches. There is a lot to wrap your head around in both of them. Very different libraries though.



I'm guessing you mean Orch. Swarm has more flexibility.

Oh.. and there is also *Spitfire *_*Symph. Strings Evolutions *_(Priced at $299), it's more expensive than the other two options, but I'm also considering it.

They are all different, and useful, but still hard to evaluate which one will suite my taste, and needs the best.


----------



## markleake (Oct 28, 2017)

While the library does sound very nice, it doesn't grab my attention. The only patches that stood out to me that I really liked where the whispers on several of the instruments. Otherwise these just seem to be textures that are not too dissimilar from what's already in Albion V or Albion IV. Sure, they are more specialised, but really, how often do you need to write this kind of stuff?


----------



## heisenberg (Oct 28, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> I'm guessing you mean Orch. Swarm has more flexibility.



See my edited post above for clarification.



muziksculp said:


> Oh.. and there is also *Spitfire *_*Symph. Strings Evolutions *_(Priced at $299), it's more expensive than the other two options, but I'm also considering it.
> 
> They are all different, and useful, but still hard to evaluate which one will suite my taste, and needs the best.



Of this ilk of library they are all good. If you don't have any of them, I would go for the SSS Evo first but it is a lot more expensive, and leave it there as there is PLENTY to work with in terms of aleatoric orchestral wash. You can always pick up the others later. Another thing to consider is that Spitfire will have a sale before Christmas and the Intimate Strings will only set you back $120 USD.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> See my edited post above for clarification.
> 
> 
> 
> Of this ilk of library they are all good. If you don't have any of them, I would go for the SSS Evo first but it is a lot more expensive, and leave it there as there is PLENTY to work with in terms of aleatoric orchestral wash. You can always pick up the others later. Another thing to consider is that Spitfire will have a sale before Christmas and the Intimate Strings will only set you back $120 USD.



Hi heisenberg,

I like that idea. Actually, I feel that SSS Evo is maybe the most musically useful one to pick first (for my needs), and as you mentioned I can always get the others later at a reasonable price, although a bit higher than the current intro. pricing.

I will do a little more research on SSS Evo. .

Oh ... Do you have SSS Evo yourself ? if yes, how do you like it, and how useful has it been for you ?

By the way, I have *Spitfire*'s _*EVO GRID 2 *_, and like it a lot, so I might like SSS Evo as well, for a more lush, and large symphonic string EVO sound. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## heisenberg (Oct 29, 2017)

Yes, I snagged it last year when it was briefly on sale when they were about to remove it from the catalogue to rebrand it. I have all the EVOs and if you are into orchestral music it is by far the most useful of the EVOs, although I wouldn't want to give up any of them.

Here is a walkthrough done by Paul Thomson when the library was called Mural Symphonic Evolutions. It is the same as SSS Evo but skinned differently. It gets into the more aleatoric symphonic random goodness after the 7 minute mark.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Oct 29, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm having a hard time deciding between *Spitfire* *Orch. Swarm*, and *Heavyocity*'s _*NOVO Pack 01*_.
> 
> ...


Personally I went with Swarm for two reasons:
1. I have wanted to own a Spitfire Library for years now..
2. But more importantly, NOVO is only a Strings textures pack and I wanted something that gave me more. Swarm does all the Orchestra sections...which is just awe-swarm ....oh dear...sorry about that


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 29, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> Yes, I snagged it last year when it was briefly on sale when they were about to remove it from the catalogue to rebrand it. I have all the EVOs and if you are into orchestral music it is by far the most useful of the EVOs, although I wouldn't want to give up any of them.
> 
> Here is a walkthrough done by Paul Thomson when the library was called Mural Symphonic Evolutions. It is the same as SSS Evo but skinned differently. It gets into the more aleatoric symphonic random goodness after the 7 minute mark.




Hi heisenberg,

Thanks for recommending Spitfire's Symphonic Evolutions Library, as I mentioned, I only have Spitfire EVO2 Strings, which I like quite a bit, so I'm more confident that their Symphonic Strings EVO will also be very useful to have.

Oh.. here is a short track I wrote using one track of Spitfire's EVO2 Strings, and one track of Embertone's Joshua Bell Violin. So it's made up of only two tracks, which shows how useful the EVO2 Strings can be, they have a more intimate sound than Symphonic Strings Evolutions.


----------



## CologneScoring (Oct 29, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Hi heisenberg,
> 
> Oh.. here is a short track I wrote using one track of Spitfire's EVO2 Strings, and one track of Embertone's Joshua Bell Violin. So it's made up of only two tracks, which shows how useful the EVO2 Strings can be, they have a more intimate sound than Symphonic Strings Evolutions.




Really like the tone. I just went for Novo Intimate Textures though before going on vacation... To much tempting stuff these days.


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 29, 2017)

Hmm... the GAS has risen with this one. It seems I might be treating myself to a birthday string library - I have CS2, SCS, Albion 1/One/V, OA, the Embertone solos and some smaller ones, like Frozen Plain. 

I am thinking CSS or Orchestral Swarm. Would be thinking Albion3 but too rich for my blood right now. Price-wise, with a (30%?) discount for owning CS2 for CSS, and VAT free purchase for Swarm - Swarm comes out cheaper (as it should I think). Both would mean upgrading to Kontakt 5.7.1, Native Access, so a long overdue commitment (I just downloaded NA, I feel dirty)! 

- With Swarm - I have a use for it right now, demos sound great - on the downside, no resale, might date quickly as patches are so recognisable, I have Mandolin Swarm and that is a very rarely used lib, I love Tundra and am thinking that Tundra is similar, deeper and I should just use it more - thoughts on Swarm vs Tundra?

- With CSS - thinking I should focus and get much more out of SCS - and I should really "need" CSS before buying it...

- Plan C would be the Bell violin and ask for the legacy patch, avoiding NA! Though my string quartet dreams are on hold while I work on some other stuff, so the JB would be a total vanity purchase right now!


----------



## heisenberg (Oct 29, 2017)

Achingly beautiful piece muziksculp. Wow.


----------



## LinusW (Oct 29, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> The Woodwinds in the Orchestral Swarm are pretty special.


True, _String Swarm_ would not have been as huge as Orchestral Swarm.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 29, 2017)

Here is a new review I came across :


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 29, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Here is a new review I came across :


Yeah, he makes a great point here, the GUI seems unfinished in that the artics are not labelled...


----------



## Musicam (Oct 30, 2017)

I am flying! Oh my God! Coming soon a Typhon!


----------



## fiestared (Oct 30, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Here is a new review I came across :



Thanks. Excellent review !


----------



## fiestared (Oct 30, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> See my edited post above for clarification.
> 
> 
> 
> Of this ilk of library they are all good. If you don't have any of them, I would go for the SSS Evo first but it is a lot more expensive, and leave it there as there is PLENTY to work with in terms of aleatoric orchestral wash. You can always pick up the others later. Another thing to consider is that Spitfire will have a sale before Christmas and the Intimate Strings will only set you back $120 USD.



Hi, do you know what kind of sale they do on BFriday, do they make something on collections ? Thanks in advance


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Oct 30, 2017)

I bought it, it's nice but I regret buying it... There isn't much to it unlike the EVOs and it feels a bit light on content, to be honest.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 30, 2017)

fiestared said:


> Hi, do you know what kind of sale they do on BFriday, do they make something on collections ? Thanks in advance



They used to never do sales at all, just intro prices and product end-of-life suicide prices. Recently they've started dabbling in little promotions here and there, but never anything too extravagant and always tightly limited and controlled, sometimes involving wish list items. My sense is that they don't want to devalue their line by becoming predictable; they don't want people thinking: "I'll wait until November when it's 40% off"...

...So there isn't really an answer to your question except to wait and see.


----------



## heisenberg (Oct 30, 2017)

fiestared said:


> Hi, do you know what kind of sale they do on BFriday, do they make something on collections ? Thanks in advance



You will notice I did not say Black Friday. Hard to know when one will happen. Have you checked google or the archives here?


----------



## Musicam (Oct 30, 2017)

This product is the result of a two Megaminds! Amazing amazing amaziiinggg!


----------



## ryanstrong (Oct 30, 2017)

lucianogiacomozzi said:


> I bought it, it's nice but I regret buying it... There isn't much to it unlike the EVOs and it feels a bit light on content, to be honest.


This has been my concern as I have most of their evos. I'm still, though, very interested.


----------



## fiestared (Oct 30, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> You will notice I did not say Black Friday. Hard to know when one will happen. Have you checked google or the archives here?


I found that, The Black Weekend... so maybe ?


----------



## nas (Oct 30, 2017)

Out of curiosity are the String EVO's 1,2,and 3 the same as the new Symphonic Strings Evolutions library?


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 30, 2017)

lucianogiacomozzi said:


> I bought it, it's nice but I regret buying it... There isn't much to it unlike the EVOs and it feels a bit light on content, to be honest.



Hmmmm. I'm sure it has many good uses .._ depending_ ... but feeling iffy. 
Staying with completing Albion(s) and hope that is better long-run move. Have One & Tundra __ UIST is next. 
THX for your impressions!


----------



## Quasar (Oct 30, 2017)

nas said:


> Out of curiosity are the String EVO's 1,2,and 3 the same as the new Symphonic Strings Evolutions library?


No. The Evos 1,2 & 3 are chamber-sized, and 4 is I believe WWs. SSSE is symphonic and therefore has a much larger ensemble sound, and is not new, but a repackaging of the earlier Mural Symphonic Evolution Strings.


----------



## nas (Oct 30, 2017)

Quasar said:


> No. The Evos 1,2 & 3 are chamber-sized, and 4 is I believe WWs. SSSE is symphonic and therefore has a much larger ensemble sound, and is not new, but a repackaging of the earlier Mural Symphonic Evolution Strings.



Thanks for the clarification - that means I have to buy them all!


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 30, 2017)

lucianogiacomozzi said:


> I bought it, it's nice but I regret buying it... There isn't much to it unlike the EVOs and it feels a bit light on content, to be honest.



I just realized tha NI's Thrill can make the same things and much more......


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 30, 2017)

zimm83 said:


> I just realized tha NI's Thrill can make the same things and much more......



Yeah, this has been nagging for some time. Huge content, great customizability.
Guessing this is high likelihood for BlkFri ???


----------



## Oliver (Oct 31, 2017)

one of the libraries most people forget:
Dronar Live Strings

http://www.timespace.com/product/DR...struments_dronar_live_strings_(download).html

just digging into this and its a good mixture between EVO, SWARM and NOVO.
Maybe a bit more harsh and not so fine, but still very useable. 
i like it...


----------



## Vastman (Oct 31, 2017)

zimm83 said:


> I just realized tha NI's Thrill can make the same things and much more......


I call BS on this one. I've owned Thrill since it was released... TOTALLY DIFFERENT ANIMALS and I DARE you to create something remotely sounding like Orchestral Swarm, which I also own.

Both are excellent creations but this is pretty unique; there are a bunch of "Thrills" out there.

Oliver, Droner Live Strings IS pretty cool and is in this realm... as is HY's Intimate Textures... both are way more comparable than Thrill... I don't get this comparison at all...


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 31, 2017)

Vastman said:


> I call BS on this one. I've owned Thrill since it was released... TOTALLY DIFFERENT ANIMALS and I DARE you to create something remotely sounding like Orchestral Swarm, which I also own.
> 
> Both are excellent creations but this is pretty unique; there are a bunch of "Thrills" out there.
> 
> Oliver, Droner Live Strings IS pretty cool and is in this realm... as is HY's Intimate Textures... both are way more comparable than Thrill... I don't get this comparison at all...



THX! Good to hear from one with several comparable libs. 
Lots of dynamics out there in terms of 'deals', and current HY_ IT gets quite close to Dronar_Live Strings cost right now. 

Orch Swarm was placed in 'helpful' context here, and in its COMMERCIAL Thread .... and just in time as deals change very shortly.


----------



## Mornats (Nov 1, 2017)

Try using Orchestral Swarms alongside Sound Dust's Cloud Bass, Cello and Viola. They seem to blend really well.


----------



## stfciu (May 12, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> I view Swarm as I do Sonuscore's The Orchestra—as an inventive, quick and easy way to create motion while scoring. Granted, the two libraries accomplish this result in very different ways and in very different styles, but they share that element at the core of their appeal.
> 
> My guess is that both libraries will have a big impact in coming years and then go out in a big way as their styles become dated and overused. But at this point, Swarm will be used as a way for composers to set themselves apart from the pack.
> 
> ...



Hi Geoff,

I know that it wasn't even a year from your post but could you please advise if you're opinion considering the Swarm is the same or has changed? Do you find the library after this time still attractive or should I look a little bit elsewhere for backing up the composition. I have dilemma between this and lco (owning intimate textures). 

Best Regards,
Sebastian


----------



## Geoff Grace (May 12, 2018)

I think we're still early in the trend of motion-based orchestral libraries, *Sebastian*, so my views haven't changed much since I made that post last year. One thing I didn't consider is that as more pulsing orchestra libraries get released, the odds that any particular one will get overused diminishes.

I think it's still a safe bet to purchase Swarm if the sound appeals to you. As for choosing between it and London Contemporary Orchestra Strings, I don't think there's much overlap other than that you can hold a note and hear it evolve. My impression from my recollection of the demos and walkthroughs is that Swarm is better for upbeat uses, while LCO generally evolves slowly. I think LCO would be better for horror, although it's far from limited to that genre. Swarm isn't limited to strings as LCO is, and I believe LCO is drier than Swarm.

As both libraries have distinct differences, I'd let your needs guide your choice and get the one that's best suited to you.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## stfciu (May 12, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> I think we're still early in the trend of motion-based orchestral libraries, *Sebastian*, so my views haven't changed much since I made that post last year. One thing I didn't consider is that as more pulsing orchestra libraries get released, the odds that any particular one will get overused diminishes.
> 
> I think it's still a safe bet to purchase Swarm if the sound appeals to you. As for choosing between it and London Contemporary Orchestra Strings, I don't think there's much overlap other than that you can hold a note and hear it evolve. My impression from my recollection of the demos and walkthroughs is that Swarm is better for upbeat uses, while LCO generally evolves slowly. I think LCO would be better for horror, although it's far from limited to that genre. Swarm isn't limited to strings as LCO is, and I believe LCO is drier than Swarm.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot! With all the hesitation, I've been leaning more towards Swarm but now my second thoughts are gone.


----------



## idematoa (Oct 28, 2019)

Today, I let myself be convinced for Swarm 
See you later


----------



## Mornats (Oct 28, 2019)

Looking forward to hearing your demos using Orchestral Swarm! It has quite a unique sound.


----------



## idematoa (Oct 28, 2019)

First contact with Orchestral Swarm

01 - SA - OSW - Horns - Short
02 - SA - OSW - Strings Low - Short Swarm 2
03 - SA - WE - Ensemble Swamp
04 - SA - ASE - Moderate Reflex
05 - SA - Albion One - Hollow Waves
06 - Sonuscore - The Orchestra Complete - Strings Basic 8ths 01 - Violin 1 Trills Whole Tone - Cellp Pizzicato - Viola Sul Pont Tremolo - Oboe Marcato - Harp Plucked
07 - Sonuscore - The Orchestra Complete - Strings Basic 8ths 01 - Tubular Bells Hit - Timpari Hit


----------



## idematoa (Oct 28, 2019)

I do not regret this choice at all, I was looking to BBC SO for other reasons and well, I postpone this purchase to later.
For me, Swarm is really inspiring.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 28, 2019)

Glad you like it. I find it quite inspirational too. Have you tried putting it through any effects? I plan to experiment with distortion, delay etc. to see where it goes.


----------



## idematoa (Oct 28, 2019)

Not yet. It's a very good idea ! 
By associating it with Relayer of UVI it will be able to give a beautiful thing, I will try.
See you


----------



## idematoa (Oct 29, 2019)

01 - SA - Orchestral Swarm - Woods Low - Slap Stacmo + FX : UVI - Relayer - Finite Space
02 - NI - Noire Pure - Particles Engine - Heavyocity - Ascend Modern Grand - Delicate Pentatonics Arp
03 - SA - FSE - Building Heavy Bow

===> Resonances


----------



## Mornats (Oct 29, 2019)

I put OS through Replika XT and the chorus, flanger and phaser from NI's mode pack last night. I had a nice bit of saturation going from Replika, some lovely movement from the mod pack and then added Blackhole reverb to it. It works really nicely on some patches, especially the flautando high strings. I've just downloaded an open souce screen recorder so I may record a demo of the sounds and pop it on YouTube if I get the chance this week.


----------



## idematoa (Nov 1, 2019)

01 - SA - Orchestral Swarm - Nones and Tubas - Short
02 - SA - Orchestral Swarm - Strings High - Whisper Swarm - OT - TM -String Orchestra Multi
03 - Sonuscore - The Orchestra Complete - Strings Basic 8ths 01 - Flute Sustain - Violin 1 Sustain - Double Bass Pizzicato - Bassoon Staccato - Viola Staccato
04 - Sonuscore - The Orchestra Complete - Strings Basic 8ths 01 - Violin 1 Staccato - Violin 2 Staccato - Viola Staccato - Cello Staccato - Double Bass Staccato

===> In Very Last


----------

